# Fixing an Under Volt Through Computer



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got on CM7 GB and got it all setup and borked an under volt by being dumb. I was on liberty mod before and I tried applying the same voltages in CM7 using DX overclocker. It rebooted and worked fine with the "apply 90 seconds after boot" option but then I figured I could uncheck it and get rid of the message at each boot so I did and now it reboots before I can get into the program to change it back lol. Is there anyway to delete the app/reset my voltages through my computer? I just set it up so I haven't made a backup yet so resetting would be the last option. I'm reading about RSD lite and ADB but have never messed with them. I figured I give that a try before wiping.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Well unfortunently the issue with the rebooting would be an issue for adb. Problem lies in how the phone starts... one of the last things to come up is the USB debugging which adb needs. If you have a couple seconds past when that pops up and your quick I spose you might be able to .... but it really would be a crap shoot.

If you have a couple seconds post debugging then try this: 
plug the phone into computer before hand.

Windows key + r, then type in cmd (run as admin if ain't auto set to it)

Now in the cmd prompt it will depend on how you installed your sdk. The file you need to use will be inside after you update the sdk. *after you install the sdk from the website use the sdkmanager.exe. that brings up the program. Click on available stuffs and then choose one of two things: a) do like I do and install everything except for LG and kyoceras stuff as the mirror you download the packages for those two is actually powered by a half starved gerbal who uses a walker that's missing a couple legs....little known fact. Or more appropriate for you most likely is option π) just download the android platform 10 sdk; either works fine.

C:\android-sdk-r12\platform-tools inside there is where the adb.exe is now

Note: the location and name of the sdk folder and even adb file is different for different folks just as a heads up incase you see that. All personal preference really, I myself am lazy as hell lol. So named my folder just sdk, tho I'm used to all the older releases where adb was in the 'tool' folder, so personally I copy all the exes and scripts there. (Going on five days no sleep now... only said that incase I go all crackhead and refer to it in diff folder or something.)

Once all that's gtg next you should configure your PATH. So click on start menu --> right click on 'my computer' --> --> advanced system settings. Now click on lil button that says "environment settings". Scroll on down till you see the field labeled PATH. Once there click on the box and go all the way to the end (to the right) careful not to delete or add anything (lmao personal oops moment there heh). At the end add a ; if it ain't there already, followed immediately by the address to where you have your adb.

So in our example up top there it'd be:
C:\whyiseverything\isaycomeoutanovel\tonight;C:\android-sdk\platform-tools;

Just like that at the end of the string. After your done make sure you click OK all three times as you exit. If you don't sometimes it won't save string.... cause well .. its Microsoft after all.....

*if your feeling extra cool kid and stuff then can configure your JAVA home two fields up or w/e ...

Now your gtg assuming you installed the driver for the phone, updated and installed the sdk, and set the path for adb.

So now comes the easy part assuming you can get it fast enough: go back to the cmd window that I had open up first for no reason other than my ADD... and as I said up there go to the folder adb is in (yes the PATH means you should be able to do it wherever but meh why not). Again using the same example you'd type the command:

cd C:\android-sdk\platform-tools

Then go and start the adb daemon even tho phone is still off, by typing:

adb devices

It'll tell you the daemon is starting/started/list of devices attached/ aaaand that's it for right now as the phones off (normally it would list the UUID of the phone so you knew adb was gtg)

Last command. Go ahead and type it in just don't press enter yet:

adb uninstall *package name here*

for example if I was going to uninstall, say, whatsapp it'd be. adb uninstall com.whatsapp.apk

Now reboot your phone. As soon as you see the debugging symbol appear hit enter on your comp and hope the daemon picked it up in time lol. If your lucky it'll uninstall the app before rebooting. When it comes back up hopefully you'll be good. If not then you'll have to keep doing commands like that to remove the files it missed.

Personally..... I'd just sbf to .602 and install cmgb fresh. But that's just me ... I sbf all the time heh.

Tip tho, if you do end up doing an SBF... I'd suggest using the Linux live CD or just Linux period as opposed to rsd. It works just fine and does a good job, but seems to take longer as well as wipes out the phones activation, Linux doesn't. Linux > Windows

Yet again, I mean to take 2 secs and end up with an a post that ends in a different time zone than the one it started in lol.

Edit: and if you are interested in learning about adb *hint - its worth it* I just came across this thread over at xda that seems to be pretty good:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

you'll have to use adb. adb can access your device as it's booting up. the files are somewhere in your /sys/ folder most likely. what I would do is look into the underclocking program i used, find one which files it modified, then reboot my phone and immediate plug usb in, adb pull (that file) before it resets, then modify it on my comp. reboot phone again and immediately adb push it to the correct spot, and you should boot find after that.

sorry i can't be specific about the file.

the other option is SBF. might be easier if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Excellent point bud, on both sides. The only thing tho he'll have to be careful with as your 100% right it comes in during boot, but he'll have to be careful it doesn't kick out, only reason I didn't mention it. Tho, that being said it also shows me an idiot cause it'd be no worse at all haha just the opposite in a way.

Regardless of which way you go tho Mr OP person, it can be done, so there's that. Another thing you could do would be find out where the files are like Droid said, however if you don't feel as if you can do what he's suggesting and wanted to go a slower route with adb you could also do:

adb shell

(Then you should be next to a # symbol)

Then do:
rm -r *insert path to file you want to delete*

Tho be careful here. Make sure it is safe to delete and the program didn't just change the value of a system file or something. Also DEF don't accidently do rm -rf / ... that'd make life fun ...rofl. But if it generated the file and therefore you don't need it, while tedious, that command deletes the file recursively.

So you got a few dif ways to go with it honestly, just gonna be a pita and slow till you get it to stop rebooting.

Sent from my DROIDX

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Aren't you supposed to be able to pull the sdcard in case of bootloop? Or is that only quickclock?


----------



## shakabra (Jun 29, 2011)

I would just download whatever ROM you are using, unzip it and pull out the unmodified /sys file. Then reboot via adb

```
adb reboot
```
 and push that file to the correct path on your phone.

```
abd push /path/to/file/on/computer /path/to/file/on/phone
```
That way you don't have to edit anything yourself or delete important files. It's worth a try I guess.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

I think roms don't contain the sys, not sure


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow thanks for the help guys. Good stuuf to know, black. I actually ended up resetting because the battery was gone and it wouldnt even go into boot loader. I had to plug it into the wall without the battery, boot, and then hold the power button and have it reboot into recovery before it messed up lol. It took me a few times but I finally got it. I had to do it perfect or else it would just boot back. I was going to delete the OP but by the time I came back you guys already posted. Now thats service haha. Still, thanks. Always good to know more and that info will no doubt come in handy down the road.

BTW CM7 is so sick. I thought liberty was good(was my first and only ROM) but this is just so smooth and polished. Even though I read its supposed to be an early release its still probably more stable than liberty. So clean.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha good stuff bud, glad to help.

And yes, btw, yes it is sick heh. Them boys know how to put down some killer work for sure, all of honestly not just cm.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

